# Crystal Creek Poodles



## throwaway (Sep 3, 2020)

I was thinking of getting a poodle from Crystal Creek poodles, but I just wanted to hear from anyone that's gotten a dog from there. Seems like everything checks out, and I see her recommend on the forum a decent amount, but I was still interested in hearing anybody's personal experience with the breeder, both good and bad.


----------



## throwaway (Sep 3, 2020)

Here's a link to their website if anyone is interested in taking a look at it.









Crystal Creek Standard Poodles


Because we have such a high volume demand for Service Potential dogs, (& only often have 1-2 puppies in a litter that qualify as prospects.) There is an extended wait time for SD prospects. We can...



crystalcreekstandardpoodles.weebly.com


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

See this current thread from another new member who just put their deposit down. There's a very positive comment from another member who have seen their dogs. .








Any one have experience with this breeder?


I am looking for a puppy in the near future. I know to a degree what I am looking for and how to evaluate breeders. This one is tripping me up a little because it looks like their website isn't working. They are very active on Facebook however, but it's hard to get all of the information from...




www.poodleforum.com





If you check health testing, they list results on OFA. You can search by the sire or dam's registered name.


----------

